# Orange County (surf liner) to LAX to CHI to Cincinnati



## dragonlady (Aug 3, 2014)

So got to lax early, jumped onto an earlier connection out of Anaheim. Good thing since the train I was suppose to take would have been 10 minutes late and missed the SWC.

Got to explore LAX union scion though. Beautiful, but no AC.

They do have Starbucks and subway and a small convenience market though! (Score)

So SWC is on time and heading out.

Bummed that I did not get a window seat. The crew were not very accommodating 

Oh well, adventuring I go!


----------



## dragonlady (Aug 3, 2014)

I guess we shall see if my checked bag makes it. Won't know until Cincinnati in three days.


----------



## dragonlady (Aug 4, 2014)

Ok, not much padding in the seats for coach, need something for lumbar support, either a small pillow or the rolls of tomorrow's laundry for the small of your back. Maybe even one of those traveler donuts to sit on.

The foot rest is nice and in general there is lots of leg room.


----------



## dragonlady (Aug 4, 2014)

SWC had engine trouble, so after building up a delay of an hour, they stopped us at Gallup, NM due to locomotive problems. Told us there would be an hour to two hour delay.

Everyone could get off and stretch legs, but not go anywhere, and they kept us pinned and locked into the landing area.

After 1/2 hour they loaded us up and got going again.


----------



## dragonlady (Aug 4, 2014)

Well they pulled forward 20 feet and are,just sitting here.

So we are 2 hours, 20 minutes and counting late


----------



## dragonlady (Aug 4, 2014)

So pulling into Albuquerque only 2 1/2 hours late.
This will be interesting for many of my fellow passengers, and my connection, which required a 2 hour window to avoid missing.

New Mexico is beautiful . Lots of interesting rock formations, along with pretty thunder shower cloud heads.


----------



## MrFSS (Aug 4, 2014)

I've moved this to the Trip Reports area since that is what it has become. Keep on posting!


----------



## dragonlady (Aug 4, 2014)

Leaving Albuquerque and we are running 2 hours and 40 min late. Now to see how much time we can make up.


----------



## dragonlady (Aug 4, 2014)

One of our passengers is in distress, so they have stopped the train,paramedics have arrived and are removing the passenger!

We have a large contingent of Boy Scouts on board, heading for a camp. Maybe we need to send out a rescue party!


----------



## dragonlady (Aug 4, 2014)

And the rain caught up with us again!

This is an adventure!

You definitely shouldn't do this if you are in a rush or on a schedule. Fortunately, I have neither, so I am good.


----------



## dragonlady (Aug 5, 2014)

So in heading to Raton, we again headed into rain and thunder showers. This limited visibility and the train slowed down a bit to make the climb through the mountains south of Raton. Due to scheduling we stopped one city south of Raton to all a freight train to pass us by and clear the route.

The sun had set at this point so I did not get to see the spectacular views of the Raton pass, due to darkness and overcast skies. We picked up a load of Boy Scouts returning from a famous BSA camp. They had to wait 4 hours for our train to arrive, but they were very organized and we quickly had their packs into the luggage area and they joined us, filling several of the cars.

We proceeded overnight and we saw Dodge City Kansas with the morning break.

The trip through Kansas has been beautiful, with clear skies and green fields.

We only have to make up 5 1/2 hours to get us back on schedule, though I believe many of us are missing connections all along the route.

I have heard good things about how Amtrak treats their passengers, and this shall be a test for them.

Had breakfast in the dining car this morning at 6:30am. The portions were,generous, the coffee flowed and the dining staff were a,pleasure.

I had leftovers, so they brought me foil and I made a sandwich for later.

Cloth table clothes, cloth napkins, real stainless wear utensils. The cups and glasses were plastic, and the plate was a sturdy Corning wear plastic plate.

No flowers, but u have no complaints and would recommend the dining experience to any traveller. It was a safe and comfortable haven in the storm.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 5, 2014)

"It was a dark and stormy night on the transcon!"☺ The thunderstorms on the plains can be spectacular and getting to see Dodge City and Western Kansas in daylight sounds cool to me!(I never have, the Chief has always run on time during my trips!)

Sounds like you're enjoying your adventure on the Chief, look forward to future reports!


----------



## dragonlady (Aug 5, 2014)

I am thankful that my schedule is flexible, it makes the entire trip an adventure!

And I Love taking photos ,


----------



## chakk (Aug 5, 2014)

CZ lounge attendant now sells "comfort kits" that include eye shade, ear plugs, small blanket, and inflatable neck pillow -- all in a carry sack -- for $8. Perhaps the inflated neck pillow could provide some lumbar support?

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## JayPea (Aug 5, 2014)

I was on the westbound SWC yesterday through New Mexico. I was wondering why we weren't meeting up with you until the announcement as we neared Lamy came that we would be put on the siding there at the station and let you take the main. When I saw your train pull by with the BNSF engine on the front that told me all I needed to know. We were already 1:50 late when we arrived in Lamy and lost another half an hour there. But we arrived in Los Angeles in plenty of time to catch the CS. By the way you missed a terrific downpour at Las Vegas. Sideways rain, near zero visibility, and hail. There was a poor horse out in a pasture who was looking and acting very distressed. If I'd had that hail beating down on my back I would have been in distress too!!!


----------



## dragonlady (Aug 8, 2014)

We passed through the Raton Pass proper in the dark, and given the overcast skies, there was nothing to see 

Way too dark (it was a dark and gloomy night.....). We picked up a large group of scouts coming out of the Piedmont BSA camp. They were tired and wet, having to wait at the small station for 4 hours waiting for us, with mostly only bedrooms and camping rolls,to sit on.

By the time we hit Kansas the next morning we were through the mountains,and 5+ hours behind and building. The replacement freight engine along with out Amtrak engine tended to run around 65 mph. We had to pull over a few times to allow freight trains to pass us.

Attempts to keep the train from losing too much time meant that all depot stops were very abbreviated, meaning that our smokers seldom got chances to feed their habit, and tourists like me were not allowed to wander far from the train for photos and explorations. I was disappointed that I did not get to do,a quick tour of the Kansas City Union station, as i had heard glowing reports of the interior. I did get a few exterior shots from the train landing.

As we neared the Illinois state line and the Mississippi. Plans were being made by Amtrak about the upcoming 6+ hour arrival in Chicago. They indicated that many of the eastern passengers headed yo NYC and environs would be bedded for the night in Chicago and be placed onto trains the next day. But those of us scheduled for the Cardinal, this was an issue. The train only runs approximately every other day. They did not want to bed and feed us for two days while waiting for the next train.

So a group of us (I had not known there were so many of us) a long with a similar group from CZ, were taken off the train at thr Galesburg stop (which I had never even heard of before), placed onto a Amtrak bus, and taken to three different Amtrak depots from there to Indianapolis. It was a straight shot from Galesburg to those thee stations along I95. The driver even stopped along the way for us to run into a gas station/Wendy's restaurant and pick up dinner and a snack.

By the time we arrived into Indianapolis, we would have missed our train, but for good or bad, the Cardinal train has fallen behind 58 minutes into our schedule and we only had to wait about 20 minutes before it pulled into the station, and we were allowed to climb the stairs to the second story and climb onto the train. The SWC and CZ passengers filled the empty seats on the train.

Arrived at Cinci an hour and 10 minutes behind schedule. The Amtrak waiting area and baggage claim are on the 2nd story of the Union Station (now mostly a museum). The waiting area was beautiful. Old school wood paneling with train motif/designs, and a granite drinking fountain (sans running water), and a bank of old school wooden phone booths(with phones removed) greeted us. As I and other passengers waited in the Amtrak terminal area, the two amtrak employees politely reminded us that they would be shutting down the lounge and office at 6:30am. Weirdly the Amtrak area hours were from 11:30pm to 6:30am. This generally provides enough coverage for the Cardinal line which only comes through the middle of the night (3:30am) and the advent of online ticket sales meant that they no longer sell tickets during the day via humans.

The station attendant was very official and helpful, and I was able to move to the building main lobby, though no businesses were yet or now open. My ride was able to pull up right in front between the fountain and the main doors and I loaded my luggage in and I was good.

Given all the connections that I had to make, and the last minute changes of my travel modes, I was ecstatic to see that the bag that I had checked into Anaheim made it all the way to Cincinnati with me!

I had several,people ask me if I would make the trip again. My answer is yes I would. It was an adventure. There were disappointments, but I got to meet a great group of travelers and talk and learn their stories. The Amtrak staff were pleasant, and mostly helpful.

Things I would change:

1. Get the sleeperette, this might encourage traveling with a companion in order to split that cost

2. Insist at the La ticket window for a window seat. (They put me off and insisted that I only needed to talk with my car attendant and I would be moved-liars)

3. Eat more of my breakfasts in the dining car

4. I missed seeing the Chicago station

Things I like:

1. Dining car meals are a good experience

2. The cafe car worker is very helpful (iced coffee anyone?)

3. The on route sites are amazing. You just don't appreciate this country from the air

4. Most of the Amtrak stations are loved by their local communities and are well maintained and most have been lovingly restored (if old) or are new constructions

Things I didn't like (and probably won't change)

1. The coach bathrooms are tiny. They are not built for larger persons

2. The observation car seats do not swivel nor recline

3. Wow is the Indianapolis station a dump. First time I have felt slightly unsafe. Glad I was with a large group.

I shall post links to photos later, I have approximately 400+ photos! plus 13 hours of videos that I should whittle down.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Aug 8, 2014)

There's a way to make them swivel. You need a Philips. They are designed to, but were locked into place because of kill joys.


----------



## SarahZ (Aug 8, 2014)

Green Maned Lion said:


> There's a way to make them swivel. You need a Philips. They are designed to, but were locked into place because of kill joys.


I kind of wondered about that. The lounge cars swiveled on the CONO and CL during my last trip.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 8, 2014)

SarahZ said:


> Green Maned Lion said:
> 
> 
> > There's a way to make them swivel. You need a Philips. They are designed to, but were locked into place because of kill joys.
> ...


As I recall, they swiveled on the CZ in 2011.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Aug 8, 2014)

It's a car thing. Some have the swivel, come have the stop, some have broken (or tampered) stops on some seats.


----------

